# Having problems



## Kenbo (Mar 20, 2012)

Is anyone other than me having some serious problems reading the new format. It just seems that everything blends in together and I can't tell the difference from something that is quoted or something that is a new post. I know that I need new glasses but this is crazy. Everything just blends in together and I have to struggle to read it. I thought that it would be something that I would get used to but I haven't been able to adjust yet.

Anyone else?


Don't get me wrong, I love the new look.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Is anyone other than me having some serious problems ... just seems that everything blends in together ... can't tell the difference from something that is quoted or something that is a new post. ... this is crazy. ... just blends in together ... have to struggle to read it. ...haven't been able to adjust yet.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the new look.





Yeah me too Ken, I just love things that drive me insane. :wacko1:

Seriously I am sorry you're having so much trouble. I don't know what to do about let me look into it though I do have one idea . . . . . will take a little while to have done though . . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it is different but if we change it so will that be.............


----------



## kweinert (Mar 20, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> No issues here Must be a CA thing.



You can fix that CA thing with a good respirator.

Oh, sorry, not *that* CA? Sorry, I don't know any way to fix the other one.


----------



## kweinert (Mar 20, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Is anyone other than me having some serious problems reading the new format. It just seems that everything blends in together and I can't tell the difference from something that is quoted or something that is a new post. I know that I need new glasses but this is crazy. Everything just blends in together and I have to struggle to read it. I thought that it would be something that I would get used to but I haven't been able to adjust yet.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> ...



To me the difference between the quoted and the new post is pretty clear. At least how i see it your original post will appear in a white box with some big quote marks up in the upper left corner and this commentary will appear under it against the original background color (sort of pinkish.)

Now, having said that, sometimes folks edit the quotes and either cut off the first part that says who the quote is from and sometimes cut off the end that marks the end of the quote. Then it just all runs together.

Or were you referring to something in the navigation and I've completely missed the point here?


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 20, 2012)

I think having all the text centered is what makes it confusing for me. The quote and the new post are all lined up together instead of the new post being all the way to the left, and the quote moved over a bit to the right. Hurts my eyeballs.


----------



## kweinert (Mar 20, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> I think having all the text centered is what makes it confusing for me. The quote and the new post are all lined up together instead of the new post being all the way to the left, and the quote moved over a bit to the right. Hurts my eyeballs.



But the new text is all the way to the left and the quote is indented. Or am I just seeing something entirely different than any of you?

Maybe it's a browser thing?

Here's what I see - does it match what you see?

[attachment=3264]


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 20, 2012)

kweinert said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > I think having all the text centered is what makes it confusing for me. The quote and the new post are all lined up together instead of the new post being all the way to the left, and the quote moved over a bit to the right. Hurts my eyeballs.
> ...



No thats not what mine looks like at all.... wonder if theres some setting on my CP thats changed. Mine looks like in Microsoft Word when you click for all the text to be center instead of lined up to the left..... I just thought Kevin set the new site up this way.


----------



## kweinert (Mar 20, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > LoneStar said:
> ...



Well, that explains why some of you folks are having issues - i thought the new site was pretty easy to read 

I'm using Chrome on both my home machine (Linux) and my work machine (Windows 7.) When I'm in at work tomorrow I'll take a look at the site in IE. I presume that that's what you (and the others with issues) are using - or is it Firefox?

Letting the guys doing the site for Kevin know which browser(s) is/are having issues will help them solve the problems.

Note: I just fired up Firefox and the site looks fine there as well (11.0/Ubuntu)


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm using IE . I wondered why Kevin *wanted* it to look like this...... :dash2: 
There is an option under CP - Edit Options - Thread View Options. Theres a box that says "Display Posts in Classic Mode".... Dont know if this has anything to do with the problem, but it wont let me check that box. 
Other than that I dont see any settings that might be related to it.


----------



## CodyS (Mar 21, 2012)

mine al looks good, must be an old people thing  (so glad there isn't a dislike button)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 21, 2012)

Could I please get some screen shots from you that are having problems? 


.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 21, 2012)

Ken,

I put you back on the old theme until we get this figured out. If you don't want the old theme you can change it back to the new one in User CP>Edit Options>Other Options>Board Style>Use Default.

Instead of "Use Default" if you don't see that you will see "Luxure" which is the same thing so either one will be the new theme. You can also use the Mobile Theme but most of the options are missing I believe. 

I still need screen shots from y'all, and also let me know what OS you're using and browser and browser version. 


.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 21, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> I'm using IE .



not to go off topic on you, but you should really look into a different browser other than IE.

IE has got to be the worse browser I have ever used. EVER!
If its not causing you problems right now, get out while you can and do the transition.
IE is an absolutely unsecured browser


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 21, 2012)

SlickSqueegie said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using IE .
> ...



Yeah you're probably right. I tried Firefox once, it was different than what I'm used to and I never gave it much of a chance.
What do you guys reccomend ?

Kevin - I dont know to get a screenshot ??


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 21, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> SlickSqueegie said:
> 
> 
> > LoneStar said:
> ...



I don't know for sure but possible part of what Kenbo is referring to is that there isn't all that much contrast between the quoted white and the standard very light brown background of the forum.

I think this could be fixed by changing the background color of the forum to be a shade or two darker brown, so there is a greater color contrast between the quoted text and the forum, maybe a little easier on the eyes.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 21, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > SlickSqueegie said:
> ...




I agree on the color contrast.
In other news, I switched to Firefox and the other issue is resolved. All of the text is now lining up to the left instead of centered.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 21, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> SlickSqueegie said:
> 
> 
> > LoneStar said:
> ...



Google chrome is a decent one I hear, but I use Firefox. And would recommend that browser.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 21, 2012)

I use Chrome and FF side by side. Chrome for general browsing & Wood Barter surfing etc. but I use FF for banking, paypal, label-printing, Woodbarter Admin, cPanel etc. This works great fro me but i 8am* looking for something to replace Chrome. There's literally dozens and dozens of browsers out there maybe hundreds.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 21, 2012)

I really didn't mean to cause this much of a discussion. For the record, I am using IE and am not really computer literate at all. I took a screen shot this morning and intended to post it, but ran out of time. The real issue here for me, as was pointed out by another member, was the lack of contrast between quotes, posts and the background. Everything blends in together into one blob for me. I was just wondering if anyone else was experiencing this. Maybe it is just the way my funny eyes see things. :wacko1:
I just changed my viewing preferences back to the new format. Another thing that I seem to be having a problem with is distinguishing between different posts. Again, I think it is the lack of contrast. If I am the only one, then not to worry, I'll adapt. Us Canadians are good at that. 
[attachment=3295]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 21, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I really didn't mean to cause this much of a discussion. For the record, I am using IE and am not really computer literate at all. I took a screen shot this morning and intended to post it, but ran out of time. The real issue here for me, as was pointed out by another member, was the lack of contrast between quotes, posts and the background. Everything blends in together into one blob for me. I was just wondering if anyone else was experiencing this. Maybe it is just the way my funny eyes see things. :wacko1:
> I just changed my viewing preferences back to the new format. Another thing that I seem to be having a problem with is distinguishing between different posts. Again, I think it is the lack of contrast. If I am the only one, then not to worry, I'll adapt. Us Canadians are good at that.



The first thing i sort of complained about when I saw the preview of the new format was the lack of contrast between the fields, but I guess I grew used to it pretty fast. It still wouldn't hurt my feelings though if we tweaked that some more. What version of IE are you using? I haven't used IE for years but as best i remember if you click the Help tab, then "About IE" i believe it is called, then you should see your version.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm using IE9. More contrast would be great Kevin.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 21, 2012)

Ken thats exactly how mine looked, and it really sucks too. Leaves you sort of crosseyed trying to follow the lines.
I'm pretty happy with Firefox so far, think I'll keep it 
But I'm sure we dont want new members with IE having this sort of problem. Its bad enough that trying to read posts that way might just make them leave...


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine is also centered and I hate it. I love evrything else though. Mine wasnt centered during the test but was when it came back permanantly. I dunno how to fix it but if there is something I can do on my end besides switching browsers, I'd like to know. I use IE.


----------



## Admin (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a work order in for this guys and I have asked Mike to enter the discussion if he chooses. If he does, discuss these technical issues with him only - please don't ask him to make cosmetic changes, that's for he and I to discuss. 

Thanks for everyone's patience on this - I'm sure we'll get it worked out. 


.


----------

